# Water



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

What is Bio spira and were do you gett it at :smile:


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

If i am correct bio spira is beneifical bacteria that remove the toxins in the water. I think it is the bacteria that builds up when you cycle your tank. If you use bio spira in a new tank it will cycled it overnite instead of a month. ask for it at your lfs i kno at my lfs you hafta ask for it because they have it in a fridge in the back. I could be incorrect about what it is but i know that it is used to cycle tanks quickly hopefully some1 can correct this if i am wrong


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

thank you


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> If i am correct bio spira is beneifical bacteria that remove the toxins in the water. I think it is the bacteria that builds up when you cycle your tank. If you use bio spira in a new tank it will cycled it overnite instead of a month. ask for it at your lfs i kno at my lfs you hafta ask for it because they have it in a fridge in the back. I could be incorrect about what it is but i know that it is used to cycle tanks quickly hopefully some1 can correct this if i am wrong


 Well said. The only thing is that it is freakin expensive!!!


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

think you


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.fishstoretn.com/

it does work


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks to all


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

When you throw in the Bio Spira make sure there is an ammonia source in the tank. Also use the conditioner. Be patient, and you will be very happy as well as your p's when you get them. I have a 55 gallon tank and mine took 9 days to cycle. Better than 4 to 6 weeks. Don't do what I did. I lost a 6" Rhom while cycling. Wait till your tank is fully cycled, do a partial water change, and you will be ready to enter the fabulous world of piranha's. Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Bio-Spira is the best thing to use for a fast cycling water,
the bad thing is that is pretty expensive but it is worth every penny.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

chad, that avatar makes me wince at the pain...


----------

